# Strong Sense of smell



## s_nicole182 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello all!

I am a soon to be hedgehog owner! Ive read that hedgies have a strong sense of smell. I usually have an oil warmer in my house (from bath and body works) to keep my house smelling nice, but I was wondering if the scent would be too much for a hedgehog?

Thanks so much for you input, Im really excited and a bit nervous so I want to be as prepared as I can!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Depends on how strong the oil warmer is. I know hedgehogs are sensitive to smells, so you definitely want to keep the warmer away from his/her cage. If the oil warmer can only affect one room, like the kitchen, the it shouldn't be a big problem especially if the hedgie doesn't go into the kitchen or room much. I think your hedgie would be okay if they dont spend long in a room with the warmer. I don't have any oil warmers, so I have no real experience with this, but if you want to be really safe, unplug it. One of the mods or more experienced members might come along and give you some advice too. Hope this helped!


----------



## s_nicole182 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks!  

I appreciate your help


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know how the hedgie will react if it is already there when he or she comes. I know that I picked some lilacs one day and put them on the table next to my chair. Persephone was huffy and acted strange for three days until I threw them out. Of course, I didn't figure out it was the lilacs until they were gone. Now, whenever she is acting weird, I look for new smells in the room. It seems that change is hard for hedgies. It would be hard to know if the smell is affecting your hedgie if it was always there.


----------



## s_nicole182 (Nov 1, 2012)

That's a really good point! Thanks a lot for you help!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Prim's cage is in my room and we have A LOT of smells in my room since I have a dog and a cat. But those smells have always been there so she is used to them and it actually has helped her not be terrified of my dog and cat. She will let them smell her so long as they are gentle (of course I supervise to make sure they don't smell "too hard". My Weimaraner likes to shove his nose into things really hard when he smells them lol). I also sometimes burn candles in my room when it gets smelling extra doggy but they aren't very strong so it doesn't seem to bother her.

I will advise you to wash your hands really well after you eat ANYTHING. Prim has frequently smelled chocolate or popcorn on my hands and thought I was food. Thankfully just just took a little nibble and it didn't really hurt. Just make sure you wash your hands, I just run them under warm water and rub them together without soap so then I don't smell like soap when I go play with her.


----------



## s_nicole182 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks! Thats really great to hear because I love candles and oil warmers, so im hoping that I wont have to stop using them once I get a hedgehog.

I use "clean" scents for candles and what not like cotton, or fresh linen, so the scent is more mellow and not too overwhelming like the food candles or whatnot.

Thanks again!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Ya, you should be fine! Especially if they're not in the same room. Keep in mind thought that I haven't had my hedgie that long. I'm just telling you it doesn't seem to bother MY hedgie. If yours starts seeming irritated when you're around the candles you might want to consider keeping them away from where your hedgie is at.


----------

